# i tried not to make her a favourtie.... *lots of pics*



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

but monty is clearly the best rat i have ever owned and she loves everything (i can even put my fingers through the cage bars an she`ll snuggle to them)














































and she`s still sittin behind my neck to this moment and doesn`t want to move


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

aw so adorable!!! thats so cute that she cuddles with the cat!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

haha yeah the cat just doesn`t bother, monty runs to him and the cat just wraps his tail around her, at times they`ve even shared the same food bowl, none of my other rats have got on this well with the cat though


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

aww cutee!!

your cat looks like my cat rudy before he crossed the rainbow bridge. 
he was sweet but i dont think he would have cuddles up with a rat like that lol


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

haha it`s really weird the cat has just sliced me to shreds but when it comes to monty they just snuggle, maybe i`m the wrong species hahahah


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

oh and the cat isn`t mine he`s a stray who i treated for bugs so know is clean and tonight was their first intro, theyre both just lying together now, i find it so cute and weird they get on well but the cat has always been over friendly...other than his outburst at me earlier hahahah


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

what a sweetie!


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness that is just too adorable. I love seeing odd friends, critters who are usually enemies.

My brother loves black rats, he has 2, one of which is having neurological problems now. And I love orange kitty cats, so these are just perfect pictures 

Thank you for sharing.

Vicki


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

I love rat/kitty snuggles! I have two cats. Bam, my big male cat, just wants to eat everyone, and Lucy is terrified of my baby rat Sam, who chases her around on the bed. Brian hisses at the cats through the cage, he wants to fight them. Mitch is the only one who seems to understand his species' relationship to felines. :']


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Very nice photos! I wish my cat would cuddle with mine.. he'd just eat 'em. =/


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

haha well at one point tigger looked like she was gonna bite monty and i yelled and she never tried again, i guess it depends on how good the cat is but i know a few cats that love rats!!!


----------

